# Valentine arrow



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2009)

Was hiding a few things I had gotten the wife for Valentines day and came across this arrow and another piece we had put away some time ago .Thought yall might enjoy . 
 bill


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2009)

A spear made from the bone of a bear .Its was made for dance .
    bill


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2009)

The point


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2009)

The flight Turkey feathers I belive


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2009)

The dance spear .Good luck diggen and finding all .
    bill


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2009)

Those are cool!   oops i spilled my beer.. 
 ...my wife is from Romania, but she is really into "Redskins".. as she calls native American Indians.. she loved the pics you posted, Bill![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2009)

P S looks like a very old house you are in, there.. 1890?


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Cyber 
 The house goes back to the 1830s I'am told . It has been remolded in the later 1800s because of fire I belive .Here a pic of the out side .Also those are wood panels made to look like stone or blocks .


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 21, 2009)

Dollarbill

 The items you showed are nice  I think your thought to her with the gifts are with love[] I want to share some things with you. As  a women of mixed blood I have had many stories shared with me by  my Good grandma, who was of the  Blackfoot Nation. She was an angel in my life. Somewhere, sometime I was told how the some of the "names" that different people refer to Indians came from. Sir, I share this with you with love and respect to you. I have seen and read things you have posted, if I remember right you got a hair cut for your son?. I was touched by the story, I believe you to be a kind man. So I thought this through and deceided to share this with you. I was told that when the trappers would come back to the trading posts with their beaver and other animal pelts, they would get paid for them. Some of the trappers would also bring "fresh redskins" the skins of Indians and get paid. This makes many sad at hearing this story. So we are tought not to be angry but to be aware. I have been corrected on many this in my years and the people who have gifted me with the information, were giving my help. I have learned much this way. So Sir, I am sharing this with you in the same way. Please understand that I share this with you and any others here on the forum who may read this, with nothing less than respect and love for all.

 Blessings to you


 Whitefeather


----------



## glass man (Feb 21, 2009)

WOW! THANK YOU WHITEFEATHER!!!! I NEVER KNEW WHERE THAT NAME CAME FROM-"RED SKINS"! TO ME GROWING UP IN THE 50S  AND WATCHING "WESTERN T. V. SHOWS" AND "WESTERN MOVIES" THE NAME "RED SKIN" WAS USED ALOT IN THESE SHOWS/PICTURES. I ALWAYS ASSUMED THIS NAME "REDSKIN" WAS USED CAUSE IT IS SAID AN INDIAN'S SKIN IS "RED."[THOUGH  NOT TO ME]                                                                                                                                                                                                     I NOW I KNOW THE SAD TRUTH AND I THANK YOU FOR THAT! ANOTHER THING THAT IS MIS-UNDERSTOOD [TELL ME IF YOU KNOW I AM WRONG WHITEFEATHER ,ANYONE] IS IS THE SCALPING OF PEOPLE! PEOPLE WERE ALSO PAID FOR AN INDIAN SCALP. LATTER OUT OF REVENGE SOME INDIANS DID DO THIS. JAMIIE


----------



## glass man (Feb 21, 2009)

[]I AM PRACTISING BREAKING UP MY SENTENCES INTO SOMETHING RESEMBILING PARAGRAPHS,SO PEOPLE WILL HAVE AN EASIER TIME READING THE GIBBERISH I WRITE. WHAT IN THE NAME OF ENGLISH WRITING 101 DID I DO WRONG ABOVE?[]  HELP I AM ELONGATED!!!![] I AM LONGER THEN ANYONE ELSE ON THIS SITE![]


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you Whitefeather.  That was a shameful time in our history. We can only hope and pray that mankind will never repeat such cruel mistakes against each other.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 21, 2009)

The Europeans called the American aborigines redskins or â€œpeaux-rougesâ€  because of the reddish ochre (crushed hematite) paint they wore. It had nothing to do with their skin color. If you look at excavations of most Eastern aboriginal villages you will find that hematite was collected and ground down for pigments.


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Glassman Yep they did, the Native were very extreme too, it was a brutal time my understanding the red color was from the "bloodly' red skin hence "redskins". But even if it is not what is some Native tell this story, that is true and it does have an effect on people.There are many words that are not nice in origin, many and many do not know this either.Again I was writing this to share info.You don't have to believe what I write! Does not mean it is not true.[] You all enjoy the weekend, I am.

 Blessimgs 
 Whitefeather


----------



## glass man (Feb 21, 2009)

AMAZING WHAT WE DO TO EACH OTHER ,BECAUSE "THEY ARE NOT LIKE US"! JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 21, 2009)

The majority of people then and now were neither really good or really bad, they were just like us trying to live and make a better life for thier families. 
 Unfortunately almost every time there has been a clash of cultures in the Earth's history someone ends up losing out. I'm not sure that problem will ever be resolved. It seems to be part of human nature.


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 21, 2009)

Sirs 

 What you say is so true, It is something to speak of with care, love and kindness. I see both of these here on the forum. 

 Blessings

 Whitefeather


----------



## Dean (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello Everyone, Now that we have read the serious side of the Redskin posts; now the amusing part.  As a child we all watched the cowboy and Indians (Redskins), About 5 years ago I found out that I had been sleeping with a squaw for the past 40 years.  My wife's great-grandmother was a full blooded Cherokee and now my wife and boys are registered with the Cherokee Indian Nation.  I couldn't have asked nor gotten a better one  Thanks, Dean


----------



## glass man (Feb 21, 2009)

YEAH DEAN I HEARD THAT! MY 1ST WIFE WAS 1/4TH CHEROKEE. I LOOKED INTO MY [SECOND WIFE MRS. NINA] WIFES LINAGE AND SHE MAY BE A DECENDENT OF A JEW FROM SCOTLAND MOVED TO SAND MOUNTAIN IN ALABAMA,WHO MARRIED INTO THE CHOCTAW TRIBE AND CHEROKEE FROM HER MOM'S SIDE OF THE FAMILY! I DON'T KNOW BOUT IT ALL AND SHE AIN'T EVEN  INTERESTED ,AS I AM ABOUT GENEOLOGY,BUT SHE IS ONE WONDERFUL LADY! THANK YOU WHITEFEATHER FOR SHARING AND ALL THAT HAVE DONE SO,CAUSE IT IS VERY INTERESTING TO ME! JAMIE


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 21, 2009)

Dean 

 That is great, do you know which of the 7 clans it is? It was a very far society, the women was very important in the clan/tribe.I too have lines from them It was very hard to get info my granmother who is of the lines was a troubled women and did not like to talk of it, she would get pretty mad[] at me for asking. But she did give me pictures. I am sure your Wife is a great women.....she let you play with bottles[]
 Blessings

 Whitefeather


----------

